
Blockers bring down content quality by depriving content creators of incentive - el_programmador
https://freelancemag.blogspot.com/2019/11/unpopular-opinion-ad-blockers-bring.html
======
olcor
I disagree with almost everything the blog post says.

From what I've seen from the internet, almost every content creator making
something of good quality without ad support has decent funding backing them
up, either from donations or paying customers (ironically, uBlock Origin, one
of the best open-source ad blockers out there doesn't even ask for money in
any way). Everyone else is playing a game of affiliate links, ads or both, and
most of the time quality dies because they end up selling what will bring them
the most revenue from sources of income other than the reader / consumer. I'm
using the blocker to protect myself from the latter. The former isn't harmed
by ad-blockers.

It is rather weird that the post tries to defend the "small guy using ads to
support herself". The user is not using the ads to act against the small guy,
but rather against the big players who're vacuuming every bit of data they can
get by handling the ads / website revenue and throwing pennies on the dollar
to the content creator.

There was a time when this argument would've worked. But now, with the
internet being a cesspool without an ad blocker, this doesn't arouse any sort
commiseration on my end.

~~~
chewz
Also ads do not benefit the little guy as they used to.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21394349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21394349)

